
Paul Graham Uses This (2009) - nexuist
https://usesthis.com/interviews/paul.graham/
======
nexuist
> What would be your dream setup?

> I'd like it if the Air was about half the size. I don't know why Apple won't
> make something in between the Air and an iPhone.

:P

~~~
mark_l_watson
Really. For so many things, it is better to have a light weight client and a
very powerful remote server for builds, working with large data sets, etc.
Mosh + tmux, combined with at least one beefy server.

